# "Class II Wanna B's" - RMH - Video of Lower Blue 9/14/2008



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

All,
Here's some more local footage for that ass!! Nothing extreme, just some nice Beta for those who have not floated it, and a reminder for those who didn't show!! HA HAAA!! A bluebird day in the Lower Blue!! A beautiful float for all, even if we are just "Class II Wanna B's"!!! We enjoyed it!! I hope you all enjoy the video!!

Cheers!! :cheers:

-Nick :rockon:

Click on link below or press play on the movie! 

RMH Video - Lower Blue, CO 9/14/2008 on Vimeo


You can also visit my website rockymountainhooliganz.com!!







<br /><a href="RMH Video - Lower Blue, CO 9/14/2008 on Vimeo Video - Lower Blue, CO 9/14/2008</a> from <a href="islandertek on Vimeo> on <a href="http://vimeo.com?pg=embed&sec=1778259">Vimeo</a>.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

*YEAH!!*

Great Job getting the video Scott and Nick!

Sweet job with the editing Nick!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice flick,i like seeing familiar runs even easy ones, 11 mile looks pretty fun.I'd say lwr.Blue at 1100 is a little better than class 2,calling it a creek and wearing a Hannibal Lector is a bit over the top.Nick glad to see you are getting after it,I am the guy you met on the South Platte earlier this summer,went for mexican and down Union.What kind of camera set up are you using,helmut cam?Is Dane ,Helio?



Jay


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*What's up Jay!!*



cayo 2 said:


> Nice flick,i like seeing familiar runs even easy ones, 11 mile looks pretty fun.I'd say lwr.Blue at 1100 is a little better than class 2,calling it a creek and wearing a Hannibal Lector is a bit over the top.Nick glad to see you are getting after it,I am the guy you met on the South Platte earlier this summer,went for mexican and down Union.What kind of camera set up are you using,helmut cam?Is Dane ,Helio?
> 
> 
> 
> Jay


Jay,

Dude I called you the next day and left you a voice mail. I didn't hear back from you and didn't know what happened to you. I've been boating with a ton of different people lately. Let me know if you want to go out sometime. Maybe next season!! I think we're doing Shoshone this coming weekend.

The "Class II Wanna B's" came from some little F*** 'N' Pu$$y (ballbuster) who called us that here on the buzz because we float the Blue. I would do Gore if I had more experience, but for my first season and only starting the middle of June!!! I think I'll stick to class II, III, IV stuff!!

Oh and my full face helmet, that's just how I roll brotha!!! :grin:

Cheers!

-Nick
303-204-1527


----------



## BigJilm (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys cool video! I have never done this stretch of water and looking for a new place to go this weekend. Think I could get a 16' cat or 14' raft through there without any problems? 
mostly concerned with the diversion dam.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

you have to run the entire 14-15 miles in a raft/cat. the spring creek take out is a kayak only take out. do your research on the contentious run and respect the private property/ rules of the LB... or you'll end up in jail. plenty of water though at 1100.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

BigJilm said:


> Hey guys cool video! I have never done this stretch of water and looking for a new place to go this weekend. Think I could get a 16' cat or 14' raft through there without any problems?
> mostly concerned with the diversion dam.


 
Yeah, you should be fine taking a 14' and/or 16' cat down that stretch. We've always seen groups of rafters goin down w/o any problems with booze and fishing gear, and over night gear. Not exactly sure where the rafters take-out though, UpshitCreek is probably right about doing the 15 miles to the takeout for rafters, although I have seen duckies take out at the Spring Creek Take-out just above the Bridge on RIver Left.

Plenty of water for rafts at this flow, awsome time. 

Have fun, and be safe!


----------



## striker (Aug 22, 2007)

One problem for rafting this streach is the put it. It is very steep, and I have seen people attach a rope to a truck hitch and then belay the raft down to the river. It is a good idea to rap a tarp around the bottm of your raft to protect it while you belay it down. I beleive the only raft take out is the gore canyon put in, which is a long float through alot of ranch land.


----------



## brandon_blomquist (Feb 22, 2008)

islandertek said:


> Jay,
> I think we're doing Shoshone this coming weekend.


Who's planning on running Shoshone with you? Are you planning on multiple runs, or are you going to continue down through Glenwood. I might be up for it if you are willing to have others along. Let me know....


Brandon


----------



## FreeKickHero (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Brandon, 
Right now the tentative plan is to try and run Shoshone on Saturday. The group so far is Nick, Alex, Scott and I. If Jay is free I'm sure he'd be down to go as well. A bunch of us are hitting the pool tonight so we will try to hammer out more details. Because alot of us are coming from Colorado Springs, time will be a factor because of the drive, but laps in Shoshone and taking the river all the way into two rivers park both sound good.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

striker said:


> One problem for rafting this streach is the put it. It is very steep, and I have seen people attach a rope to a truck hitch and then belay the raft down to the river. .


yeah, i forgot to mention that...

about 6 or so more healthy diversion dams to run below the spring creek rd takeout, as well. if you don't like running diversion dams then not the best run for you.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*BRANDON*

Everytime I have been to the Lower Blue, there were rafts going down it. The rafts take out at the same take out as the kayaks. The diversion Dam's have a tongue straight down the middle. I have seen people pump up the rafts down at the bottom. I hope this helps!! Enjoy!!

Brandon,

Yes, we plan on floating into G-Wood. Allan and I are coming up from Denver, and Alex and the rest are coming from C-Springs. Everyone and anyone is welcome (except that little pussy ballbuster):grin: But I'm sure this is novice to him anyways! The more the marrier!!! Looking foraward to seeing everyone there!! I'll post a trip!!

-Nick
303-204-1527


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

FreeKickHero said:


> ....... A bunch of us are hitting the pool tonight so we will try to hammer out more details.....


You know there is not a pool session tonight at our traditional place? The next open play is on the 7th, 14th and 21st.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

islandertek said:


> The rafts take out at the same take out as the kayaks.


they shouldn't be doing this. it's an important run to think beyond yourself and obey the rules in place there. my understanding is that spring creek rd access is leased from the landowner... so if you guys piss off the owners too much then you set yourself up to lose the access at some point down the road.

spring creek rd is a kayak only take out. and it's a TAKE OUT only, as well. You *can't* put in there either...kayak or raft.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> You know there is not a pool session tonight at our traditional place? The next open play is on the 7th, 14th and 21st.


 
Yeah, I just talked to Cecil and he told me that too. Guess I'll play around in my apartment complex pool...LOL.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm not taking a raft down the Lower Blue, and haven't. If you read what I wrote, it clearly says that I have seen people doing so all times I have been (3).


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*upshitscreek, Let's get some shit straight!!*



upshitscreek said:


> they shouldn't be doing this. it's an important run to think beyond yourself and obey the rules in place there. my understanding is that spring creek rd access is leased from the landowner... so if you guys piss off the owners too much then you set yourself up to lose the access at some point down the road.
> 
> spring creek rd is a kayak only take out. and it's a TAKE OUT only, as well. You *can't* put in there either...kayak or raft.


upshitscreek,

Alright let's get some shit straight here guy (or girl)!! First off, you probably need to read my reply again!! I don't know where you get the assumption that I am in a raft and that I am not following access guidelines????? Maybe I am missing something, but I said that I have seen rafts on the river everytime I have been there (3 times), and have seen some get out at the take out. Now you are coming up with some off the wall shit, talking about take out's only and a bunch of fucking bullshit!! I use the correct put-in's and take-out's and follow access guidelines!! I am a kayaker as well, and wouldn't even want to float past the spring creek take out. Get your shit straight before you start posting shit on here!!  I don't want to start an un-needed and angry thread on here so let's leave it at that!! There must be some confusion or mis-understanding!! I completely agree with following access rules and guidelines for all backcountry excursions!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

errr... read the sign at the take out or read a guidebook. nothing i said is wrong or incorrrect and was refering to the rafters, not you.

nothing else you said is worth comment.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*He is mistaken..*

Nobody has taken a raft out at the bridge. you couldn't and you wouldn't. It would be more of a pain in the ass to do this than float the last ten miles. besides that the farmer on the corner would see it and would be glad to tack your ass to the post while the law arives, please think about what you say, this is a sweet run and every year some clown fucks it up by giving out poor info and next thing you know two 16'ers with full gear are making 10 trips back and fourth from the river to the parking area trying to get there shit out.(not really rafters know better) It is only 4 miles to the bridge not even worth your time as a rafter, it is a float to the gore put in small low heads and rocks all the way, it is also more for the fisherman than recreational, and please don't kayak the last half, the land owners don't want us there and the fishing is good so... I guess what I am trying to say is, no one takes a raft out at the bridge, and kayakers should stop at the bridge.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

bobbuilds said:


> Nobody has taken a raft out at the bridge. you couldn't and you wouldn't. It would be more of a pain in the ass to do this than float the last ten miles. besides that the farmer on the corner would see it and would be glad to tack your ass to the post while the law arives, please think about what you say, this is a sweet run and every year some clown fucks it up by giving out poor info and next thing you know two 16'ers with full gear are making 10 trips back and fourth from the river to the parking area trying to get there shit out.(not really rafters know better) It is only 4 miles to the bridge not even worth your time as a rafter, it is a float to the gore put in small low heads and rocks all the way, it is also more for the fisherman than recreational, and please don't kayak the last half, the land owners don't want us there and the fishing is good so... I guess what I am trying to say is, no one takes a raft out at the bridge, and kayakers should stop at the bridge.


I really don't want to argue as I have only been to the Lower Blue three times. My second time which was three weekends ago there were two rafts that took out at the Lower Blue take-out. So I can't agree with you on rafts NEVER taking out there. Didn't your mother teach you to never say NEVER!! :mrgreen: I don't know who they were and honestly couldn't care less!! As for giving out mis-information, I never gave out any information but what I witnessed on the river. At the put in, after the rafters pumped up their raft I even kindly helped them carry it to the water! I really don't give a fuck about any of this. I didn't start this thread for this purpose. I don't know how this thread went from a fucking movie to a bunch of bitching??? 

I'm done here, are you guys??? My intentions are not to create a hostile environment, so I apologize if anyone is offended!!

Rafter's,

Do the research of put in's and take out's. Don't listen to anybody on these threads. Half the time you can get some good knowledge, and the other half is what you see on here!! I suggest talking to locals and reading books!! Enjoy and have fun!!


-Nick


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

you are quite a gem, dude. i look forward to the day when you take the time to learn about the access on the LB and it's complex issues surrounding it and make an apology to everyone for your ignorance displayed here today.

I've been boating about 33 years, btw. you = 3.3 months ....so shut the fuck up you class II wannabe pussy:wink:


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

upshitscreek said:


> you are quite a gem, dude. i look forward to the day when you take the time to learn about the access on the LB and it's complex issues surrounding it and make an apology to everyone for your ignorance displayed here today.
> 
> I've been boating about 33 years, btw. you = 3.3 months ....so shut the fuck up you class II wannabe pussy:wink:


You sound old and out dated!! I'll see you on the river old man!! Then you can see how much of a pussy I really am! Why don't you send me a picture of yourself, so I know who I am looking for!! You obviously know who I am you little "dick rider". I look forward to the day I meet you in person!! Maybe I'll have my Dad kick your ass since he's over fifty years of age, it'll be more of a fair fight. Your a funny guy!! Looks like the angy thread I didn't want has begun!! I game old man, any time. I live close to you as well. We don't have to wait for the river. Hell, I work in Highlands Ranch. You let me know!! You had to make me act my age didn't you!! I'll be waiting!!

-Nick
303-204-1527


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

nick, are you related to yakgirl?


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

upshitscreek said:


> you are quite a gem, dude. i look forward to the day when you take the time to learn about the access on the LB and it's complex issues surrounding it and make an apology to everyone for your ignorance displayed here today.
> 
> I've been boating about 33 years, btw. you = 3.3 months ....so shut the fuck up you class II wannabe pussy:wink:


 
Everyone, I do apologize for my ignorance and my actions on here (possibly a few words)!! I do understand the issues and complexity with establishing access, and I always follow the access rules and regulations whether I'm on the river, climbing in South Platte, skiing backcountry, or snowmobiling the backcountry. As for this guy, I don't know what this lonely old man's problem is, but we'll let him ramble on. 

Sorry everyone!! I hope you all enjoyed the video!!!

-Nick


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

caspermike said:


> nick, are you related to yakgirl?


 
No, I don't know who that is. I hope your not trying to be another funny one, are you??

-Nick


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

u guys should race gore to settle things up.
my money is on upshits.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been paddling for 3 months!! I'm a June bug!! I would love to do Gore, but I think that's on next season's agenda!! I'm progressing fairly quick! Then I'll race his old ass!! I would rather squash it completely on this thread here and now, or the old fashion way - (upshitscreek's way) a good ass kickin!! Either way works for me!! I have no problem with anyone until they make a problem. If everyone reads the entire thread they will see what I am talking about. I've never said I was a bad ass paddler, in fact everyone who knows me, knows that I am up front with my abilities. I never told anyone to take out anywhere or to even paddle the Lower Blue. I simply stated what I had seen the three times I have been on the blue. I personally wouldn't even take a raft down the Blue. I don't know what his problem is, but if he really wants a problem he has definitely come walking down the right alley!! I live for this shit!!

-Nick


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

nick im thrown turkey legs!


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

caspermike said:


> nick im thrown turkey legs!


 
Ha HAAA!! I'm glad someone can move on with a little humor!! I thought this was going to turn into something real nasty!! Nice making light of a dark moment!! :mrgreen:

Cheers!!


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

uh, you are the only one threatening violence here. i was trying to inform people about a very contentious river and it's rules of access and dispel inacuracies. you really don't seem to have all of your screws tightened up.

been on the river since i was 5, btw. dad got me started early and I never left.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

islandertek said:


> Ha HAAA!! I'm glad someone can move on with a little humor!! I thought this was going to turn into something real nasty!! Nice making light of a dark moment!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Cheers!!


you don't even know what he's talking about. 

where's the schlitz?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

im on upshits side keeping relations on the river with land owners is key. less trouble means more fun! keep it fresh islandertechy and listen to the elders!


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

upshitscreek said:


> uh, you are the only one threatening violence here. i was trying to inform people about a very contentious river and it's rules of access and dispel inacuracies. you really don't seem to have all of your screws tightened up.
> 
> been on the river since i was 5, btw. dad got me started early and I never left.


 
It was on when you called me a pussy!! Now I want to prove you right!! I don't want to beat a dead horse but I respect the all access rules and regulations!! I am more than a kayaker! I climb, ski, snowmobile, surf, fish, and hike, so I completely understand the complexity of establishing these access ways. Now when I WANTED TO DROP IT EARLIER in this thread, you felt the need to to continue. I was doing the same friendly thing you were doing, stating as much as we know and giving advise to the best of our knowledge. I'm sorry I wasn't aware of the raft take out's but now I know. You took it a step further by talking shit, now you have to man up to what you said. What's your real name pussy!! It's up to you on how far you really want this to go! You don't know me or my background, but I stand up to what I say!! A pussy, that's one thing I'm not, but get plenty of (in which you are probably lacking). Like I said earlier, get your shit straight before posting on here. I don't play around when it comes to talking shit!! Think about that next time you want to be a little bitch on a thread!! I am going to assume by your last little bitch plea of a response that you don't really want to fuck with me, so let's leave it at that!! If you feel like that's not enough, I'm done talking or writing, let's meet up in person and settle this!! 

-Nick
303-204-1527


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

islandertek said:


> It was on when you called me a pussy!! Now I want to prove you right!! I don't want to beat a dead horse but I respect the all access rules and regulations!! I am more than a kayaker! I climb, ski, snowmobile, surf, fish, and hike, so I completely understand the complexity of establishing these access ways. Now when I WANTED TO DROP IT EARLIER in this thread, you felt the need to to continue. I was doing the same friendly thing you were doing, stating as much as we know and giving advise to the best of our knowledge. I'm sorry I wasn't aware of the raft take out's but now I know. You took it a step further by talking shit, now you have to man up to what you said. What's your real name pussy!! It's up to you on how far you really want this to go! You don't know me or my background, but I stand up to what I say!! A pussy, that's one thing I'm not, but get plenty of (in which you are probably lacking). Like I said earlier, get your shit straight before posting on here. I don't play around when it comes to talking shit!! Think about that next time you want to be a little bitch on a thread!! I am going to assume by your last little bitch plea of a response that you don't really want to fuck with me, so let's leave it at that!! If you feel like that's not enough, I'm done talking or writing, let's meet up in person and settle this!!
> 
> -Nick
> 303-204-1527


 
you are a pussy though. i've seen your vid and watched you boat.

your posts are some funny shit to the sane and literate though for reasons most likely lost on you.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

caspermike said:


> im on upshits side keeping relations on the river with land owners is key. less trouble means more fun! keep it fresh islandertechy and listen to the elders!


 
I've agreed with you both the entire time as you can read in the entire thread!! I personally would like to help keep access open and volunteer to do so. The elderly has just pissed me off! For those that know me, I always am a friendly person who network's with everyone. The last thing I would want to do is piss off a land owner. I get in below the Dam of Green Mountain Res. and Take out at spring creek road. I stay in my boat (kayak). I think I pretty much follow the rules!! I get your point though. I have already apologized for my ignorance, and he still goes on. So I'm game for whatever!! I hate having to be an asshole on these threads. I apologize again!!

-Nick


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Nick, it appears you're not only new to kayaking but also to the internet, so I'll repeat a sage piece of advice for you:

arguing on the internet is like competing in the special olympics, even if you win....

I guess you know where that's going.

To actually type a threat of physical violence should trigger something deep in your cerebral cortex that dislikes small contained places and obstructions in your ass.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

upshitscreek said:


> you are a pussy though. i've seen your vid and watched you boat.
> 
> your posts are some funny shit to the sane and literate though.


 
Ha HAAA!!! You just won't stop will you!! I will be at C-470 and Broadway in the Highlands Ranch movie theatre parking lot at 6:00pm tonight. That gives your scared little ass 30 minutes to get down there so I can show you how much of a pussy I really am. I'll see you there, or will I!!

I can't wait! I know alot of people, and paddle with alot of different people. I know it won't be hard to find out who you really are, since it is such a small paddling world! I know it won't be long before we cross paths!! Trust me, I don't forget!! I look forward to that day!!

Cheers!!

-Nick
303-204-1527

Notice I have left my cell number so if you can't make it tonight, call me if you would really like to meet up!!


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

...this stuff is rich... you'll be banned shortly no doubt. nice chatting with you.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Matt J said:


> Nick, it appears you're not only new to kayaking but also to the internet, so I'll repeat a sage piece of advice for you:
> 
> arguing on the internet is like competing in the special olympics, even if you win....
> 
> ...


Nice!! I get your point as well as everyone elses. But How did this go from a video thread to an angry thread??? Come on guys, I tried dropping this a long time ago! He just won't let go! I just posted a thread for those who are interested to watch some home grown video, and I get an angry thread started. I even stated in the beginning of the thread that I didn't want it to get to this! I'm done with this thread! 

I hope you all enjoyed the video since that's what this thread was supposed to be about!!

Cheers!

-Nick


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

upshitscreek said:


> ...this stuff is rich... you'll be banned shortly no doubt. nice chatting with you.


 
It's always a pleasure!! I'm done here!!


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Read back over the thread, the evolution isn't that complicated. You posted a vid about the Blue and someone asked for beta.

Unfortunately name-calling is a peurile habit some can't leave behind in grade school. But, if you want to successfully use this forum and continue to "network" with other boaters you're going to have to do a little better job of ignoring it. Anger is a powerful emotion and should be saved for a little bigger slight then one that takes place in an internet chat room.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah, and islandertek...in all seriousness, what you said regarding the threats of physical violence to me would land you in jail if i wanted to pursue it. no joke. i don't but lighten up.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Matt J said:


> Read back over the thread, the evolution isn't that complicated. You posted a vid about the Blue and someone asked for beta.
> 
> Unfortunately name-calling is a peurile habit some can't leave behind in grade school. But, if you want to successfully use this forum and continue to "network" with other boaters you're going to have to do a little better job of ignoring it. Anger is a powerful emotion and should be saved for a little bigger slight then one that takes place in an internet chat room.


 
I thought about what you said, and I agree!! I let him get to me when I shouldn't have! I will take your advise to heart!! I apologize again like I have numerous times in the thread!! I am over my anger, and his comments!! I know he was just trying to get me going, and he succeded!! That was weakness on my behalf!! Thanks for pulling me back into reality!! 

-Nick


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Good on you.

Stay focused. I'm sure you'll be running Gore in no time. Life's too short to take on internet naysayers.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

upshitscreek said:


> yeah, and islandertek...in all seriousness, what you said to me would land you in jail if i wanted to pursue it. no joke. i don't but lighten up.


 
I am considering this taken care of then?? It is squashed now ( at least with me)?? I never meant to mis-guide anyone with false Beta. So, now I know about the raft take-out in which I will never use, but may be useful to the next rafter asking about the Lower Blue. If you want to pursue it (authority), then do so. I understand the law, my father in-law is a commander for Colorado Springs! I don't even know you, and really wish we could have met on better terms (like having fun paddling the lower blue, rather than writing hate emails about the blue)! I just want to get along with everyone without calling names and talking shit! I have no personal problem with you "upshitcreek" so like I said earlier, it's up to you! But, come on man, alot of that shit you said was unneccessary!! I am sorry you don't like my videos, and you think I don't know how to paddle. I've only paddled since June of this year!! Come on, give me a little credit!! 

I apologize for the hateful things I said!! Let's just be friends now!! I am doing Shoshone this weekend, if you would like to join us!! (No, this isn't some set up to get you to meet up in person!! I am sincerely inviting you to go paddling with me!! I'm sure there's a few things you could show me!! Ha HAA!!

Sorry everyone for all the bullshit on here!!

-Nick


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

dude, don't sweat it.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*did anyone ever see the movie "deadman on campus" ?*

"I said DON'T FUCK WITH MY STUFF"


----------

